
Vuepress: a minimalistic Vue.js-powered static site generator - tosh
https://github.com/vuejs/vuepress
======
Sparkenstein
Vuepress is indeed nice, and it's the most simple static site generator I have
ever used. can't wait for the next stable release I am planning to develop
many plugins for it :P

